# Anyone in Corinth?



## Hafada (May 14, 2015)

Hi all, is anyone living in Corinth our nearby? I would love to chat and maybe get together! Oh, and I might also need some help with various obstacles I'm encountering buying a studio apartment  Drop me a line, please!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Hafada,we live in Athens and have just built a house near Loutraki and Corinthos,you will like Loutraki, a lovely lake nearby to swim in.We are very often in Loutraki or Corinth shopping when we are at our house.Please ask any questions about buying property here,my husband is Greek and knows all about buying and building,we sold a flat here in Athens 2 years ago,you need to be careful,we could meet up if you like.


----------



## Hafada (May 14, 2015)

*Corinth/Loutraki*

Hi Conertina, thank you for your reply! I spent a week or so in Loutraki, which is indeed lovely, but then decided on Corinth as it is more of a 'real' town, if you know what I mean. I have an Athens-based Swiss-Greek lawyer who is handling everything. I'm more daunted by getting water and electricity and internet in the flat - so I'm trying to learn Greek as fast as I can. I'm new to this forum. Is there anyway to PM? I don't really want to post my email address here. Anyway, it would be great to hear from you again!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,yer I know what you mean about real town,I agree,glad to hear that you have your lawyer.We pay 29 euro every month for national,international(most countries)and internet.They give a bit of free mobile as well but we reduced that to get a better deal.We sometimes go to Old Corinth for lunch and a mooch,its nice.I will try to PM you,I dont know if you can receive without having placed 5 messages?But obviously dont put any personal details here,I hope you will enjoy living in that area,I like it,near to everything.If I cant message you we will have to work something out about meeting if you want.


----------



## Hafada (May 14, 2015)

I'll be in touch when I have my five messages  Thanks for everything!


----------



## crunchy frog (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi to Concertina and Hafada, we are also in the Korinthos/Loutraki area, having recently bought a holiday home near to Kiras Vrisi. We are in the process of making it homely with the object of making it our retirement home in the coming years and also a retreat for the family.

We are still in the process of exploring all the beautiful sights in the area whenever we come back from the UK. The relative ease of access is a bonus as it is only 80 mins by train from Athens airport.

Don't tell everyone about this place as we want to keep it a secret sssshhhhhh.


----------



## crunchy frog (Aug 18, 2015)

As an addition to our last post we are investigating the local shops in Korinthos/Loutraki area to try and buy a new fridge/freezer and bed and we wondered if Concertina knows of any reliable household appliance/furnishings store


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,good to hear from you,and you are making nice plans to furnish your home,great fun.Well now,lets think,beds..Ikea of course has some super ones and they sell the mattresses,they do deliver to a wide area and I can find out for you their distance,you have Ikea at the airport so could jump off your plane and straight in there,I love their cheap room,I bought my bed and then saw it half price in that room,they put stuff thats been on show there and mattresses, I bought best quality mattress there but also found a great one for a single bed half price there in the cheap room,it all depends on your budget.Just be careful they send the correct size,I bought an amazing bed like an old metal sea captains bed there,bowed metal ends,it was supposed to be double but when it arrived it was king size and the mattress I had for it was double,I just filled the gap with rolled blankets because it was a reduced range.There is a shop near me called India Bazzar,if you see the furniture youd faint,the wooden beds,goregous,partly painted as well some,tables,everything,marble huge sinks,I go there and dream,nothing else like it in Greece and the prices are no more than you would pay in Ikea,I guess they deliver for a price.This shop is ten mins from me in Egaleo,an Athens suburb.I have seen shops in Corinth on the road going out towards the old national road towards the Pelopenese selling furniture but all looks very sterio type,posh and expensive,beds as well,and bit dodgy with the mattress,in Ikea you can leisurely inspect the mattresses on show,lay on them etc.. ha.I have seen quite a few shops in Corinth main streets selling electrical appliances ,you just need to source the best prices,be sure to get a big fridge freezer because in the summer just the gorgous karpoozi melons take up half the space,I will find out for you what distance Ikea will deliver if you want,have fun.


----------



## crunchy frog (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for your advice on shopping, we would be very interested to see if they would deliver as far out as Kiras Vrisi. To be honest, we would prefer to spend our money in the local businesses in Corinth or Loutraki if we could find what we wanted there but we don't know where to start to look!
We have found the local Carrefour and Lidl supermarkets and love the variety but would prefer to deal with independent traders to benefit the local community.
We have family in Korydallos and we stay with them occasionally, where is the Indian Bazaar in relation to them? Have you any idea so that we can go and drool.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

crunchy frog said:


> Thanks for your advice on shopping, we would be very interested to see if they would deliver as far out as Kiras Vrisi. To be honest, we would prefer to spend our money in the local businesses in Corinth or Loutraki if we could find what we wanted there but we don't know where to start to look!
> We have found the local Carrefour and Lidl supermarkets and love the variety but would prefer to deal with independent traders to benefit the local community.
> We have family in Korydallos and we stay with them occasionally, where is the Indian Bazaar in relation to them? Have you any idea so that we can go and drool.


Ikea will deliver to Corinthos area,I phoned them,its staggered cost depending on weight,not very expensive,and if you go on line you will see..Furniture Solid Made..India Bazaar.Its on the Petroorali Road,your relatives can see this on line and its only a very short distance from them,you can see some of their furniture on line,its lovely.


----------



## crunchy frog (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you for the info. We have looked at the Indian Bazaar website but the furniture there would not suit our house but having looked at the ikea site we will definitely stop off on our next visit to our house. Changing the subject, we have found a real time webcam showing the west side of Loutraki, I wonder if it shows your house? Try looking at totalsecurity.gr. Merry Christmas


----------

